# Good Indian ice trip soured



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

We ended up with 14 saugeys between 3 of us on Sunday at Indian and lost another 10 or more. So here is what happened, tell me what you would do. We got a little late start so we went a little past the pack already set up, I drilled about 15-20 holes and set up. Chuck got 1 right off and then nothing for a while. The bite was slow for a few hours then started picking up early in the afternoon. I started noticing an area where we were getting more bites, so I drilled a few more sets of holes in that direction. Basically we ended up with 3 rows of 4 holes that were about 5-6 yards apart. The bite really picked up to where we were getting bit about every 5 minutes. I did'nt really see anybody else catching them. So then 1 of the guys from the pack starts fishing some of our holes, but not pressing in too close. 2 of us were rotating between 8-12 holes that were all in very small area. Then another guy from the other group comes over and just starts fishing the holes that we are actively rotating between. At 1 point he was even between us. I finally had enough and lost my temper after he caught a fish. I did'nt yell or cuss, but did say something to get my point across, and both of them went back to where there equipment was. So was I in the wrong to get upset? Sry this was so long.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i too may have been POed, but often on late ice we all share holes and hole hop to try to find a hot erea, but in your case that was just plain wrong for them to jump in your holes without an invitation! just like open water when someone sees you catching and motor over on your spot


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nitro were you at Northfork? I was there Sunday and saw a few guys with a row of holes they were fishing. Also I think I met the guys you are talking about. They eventually moved to about 5 foot from me while I was fishing. They drilled their own holes but encircled me. I ended up moving.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

We walked out from Moundwood. I think these 2 guys were out by themselves. The key to our success was moving around, maybe 5-10 minutes a hole then going to the next. I've been the guy not catching anything while watching someone close by just wacking them, I did'nt go over and start fishing close to them, in my opinion it is unsportsmanlike. It would promt me to move around and maybe find some fish on my own.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think Indian lake is quite different than many other places. - It is more of a community thing for a lot of guys there. I have fished within 3ft of someone on both sides of me when casting jerks and have had guys come right up to me and fish in the hole next to me while ice fishing. At first it really bothered me, but it just seems to be the way they do it over there. So, I have adapted and actually have caught a lot more fish by just going with the flow. I think all the guys over there think;everyone will get their fish... so it isn't that big of a deal. 
just my thought.
ying


----------



## phatphish (Jan 18, 2009)

no i think you handled the situation the same way i would have. that sort of thing happens all the time,weather your in a boat,fishing from the bank,or on the ice. i have noticed that it seems to be getting worse. what happened to sportsmanship,manners and respect for others?


----------



## BuckSlaya (Apr 2, 2009)

You fellas mind tellin me how thick the ice is/was? I want to take my dad but dont want him walking miles on the ice. Did anyone see any ATV's or snowmobiles on the lake?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

kick the holes full of snow before you move  actually, i used to fish the CJ brown marina years ago for panfish, it was common for everyone there to share holes while moving around. there was always plenty of holes to fish so that wasnt a problem. drilling more holes just spooked fish and makes everyones day worse. fish move around a lot and may be under your holes one minute, their holes the next. if you had a lot of holes, and werent fishing most of them i dont see a problem unless they were right on top of you, like within 10ft. i understand though, it used to tick me off when i first started ice fishing but once i started moving a lot and catching fish out of other folks holes while they were off fishing mine or someone elses i no longer had a problem with it.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sure we have all been there at one point or another. Maybe fishing a spillway and you start catching fish then the crowd swarms or some joker motors up and drops anchor with in casting distance of your spot. The point is they should have at least said something, like do you mind if we fish these holes...... A little courtesy would have gone along way. If they would have asked I would not have had a problem but they didn't so I agree with you.
just my 2 cents LC


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)




----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

all i can say is welcome to indian lake. i see nothing wrong in the action you took. it's one thing if they ask and it's one thing if its a friend or someone you frequently run in to on the ice, but we all have our own comfort zone as to how close a complete stranger can get to us while fishing and i think that area gets smaller for everyone when you're catching fish.

I used to bite my tongue and not say anything and just deal with it, but those days are long gone. I put way too many hours on this lake to do all the work in finding the fish just for some chump to come bask in the payoff. Now if i feel someone is in the wrong, they are going to hear it!

Its really no different than websites just like this. if you'll notice, i'll post "if" i'm catching fish or not, and if i'm really in a good mood, i mite even give a hint as to what color i'm using, but i'll never tell where i'm catching fish and it really disgust me to see other people posting there hotspots as well. There's nothing wrong with general information but due to word of mouth and cell phones and websites, most of the best spots on the lake that many of us have put hours into locating are now grand centrals for everyone and there brother. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i would have done the same thing. at the very least the guys should have asked you "is it ok if i use this hole? or you still using this hole?" rather than just being rude and fishing next to you. haven't had it happen to me ice fishing yet but it seems to always happen from the shore people think all the fish are right in front of you if you catch them!! 

any good size to the saugeyes?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tisk, tisk, chill out guys.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Enough of the he said she said. Let be civil guys. He only ask a question. Calling someone a non sportman for doing what he did, has no place here. Hunt or fish said it very well, just ask first.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay i heard enough!! I was there all afternoon and evening, i know right where you and your 2 buddies were at,a short distance from the pack of guys fishing Multiple holes that were drilled everywhere and was not one problem amongst 30 guys. The whole time i was there we watched and saw you guys catching some fish and i recall only the 2 guys briefly coming out your way but not on top of you if they did i did not see that. But basically you were not bothered by anyone especailly enough to sour a fun day on the ice. Come on guys it was not like you located fish that we were already catching for 2 days before you heard about it. As for not seeing anyone else catch fish that would be maybe because you were concentrating on your fishing we laid a easy 50 or more eyes on the ice behind you that afternoon and evening. Pat and Jeff were hollering at you guys from the middle of the pack every now and then. They did very well also. So fish were being caught by many all over the area. Maybe that was your first trip to Indian but that is a way of life over there with many there just out enjoying a fun time on the ice. If someone walked in on your holes that was wrong but if there are a ton of empty holes drilled all over they will be hole hopped especially in that area of the lake that is how it is. We were back there laughing at each other as one guy would leave his hole to try another and one of us would hop to his hole and pull a fish then thank them for warming the hole up. If you do not want bothered i would say don't tell the local group to leave but go elsewhere far enough from everybody and you will not have to worry. You were fishing a local area where many weekends there will be 50-100 guys in there. Just relax have a good time it is not a bass tourney you will get your fish on that lake. By the way good job on the ones you got lot of good eaters like most that were caught i think only one or two females were caught that day they have not woke up yet. Be safe everyone and just be happy your fishing!!!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats why I just cant get excited about ice fishing Indian anymore. To many people, just not relaxing and enjoyable anymore.


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Yep...Slim they were not the only ones catching fish. A lot of limits were
picked up that day and it has been a great spot for YEARS. I know one of the people that supposedly crowded them out. He was well away from them and happens to be a fine young man. If you drill 30 holes some of the outside ones are gonna get fished. Enjoy the day and be happy that you are fishing.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

I saw this heading and thought Ying was going to talk about how he couldnt sleep the night before because of someone snoring and another puking and @#[email protected] his brains out and how this soured his trip this weekend but guess not. As far as the fishing style, like slim said this is Indian. The people there are very helpful. I saw guys hole jumping all over but they were also the same guys who shared what size color and even jiggin actions that were being used to catch fish after fish. I know this is not common on erie but it actually allows you to learn more about the sport, meet new people, and not freeze your butt off by just sitting still.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Orlando understand hopefully with ice building on all lakes some of the guys will head to Buckeye lake or elsewhere. Buckeye if water stays clean will be producing some good fish this winter. Was a good fall bite there lot of nice eaters caught.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like a Larry Curly Moe thread i read awhile back and alot of fish were being caught and freezers are filling up, what a thrill,Happy New Year and show some pics of those fresh fillets it sounds so good to hear and my lips are salivating thinking how fresh they are Thank God for saugeye


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i don't mind the hole jumpers half as bad as the snowmobiles that go by and see how close they can get to me.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, I'm know Im asking a lot but I have never ice fished before and am wondering if anyone would be willing to take me out one day. I live down in cincy but can come up any weekend or on Tuesday. I would be willing to compensate you for your time.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

fishslim said:


> Okay i heard enough!! I was there all afternoon and evening, i know right where you and your 2 buddies were at,a short distance from the pack of guys fishing Multiple holes that were drilled everywhere and was not one problem amongst 30 guys. The whole time i was there we watched and saw you guys catching some fish and i recall only the 2 guys briefly coming out your way but not on top of you if they did i did not see that. But basically you were not bothered by anyone especailly enough to sour a fun day on the ice. Come on guys it was not like you located fish that we were already catching for 2 days before you heard about it. As for not seeing anyone else catch fish that would be maybe because you were concentrating on your fishing we laid a easy 50 or more eyes on the ice behind you that afternoon and evening. Pat and Jeff were hollering at you guys from the middle of the pack every now and then. They did very well also. So fish were being caught by many all over the area. Maybe that was your first trip to Indian but that is a way of life over there with many there just out enjoying a fun time on the ice. If someone walked in on your holes that was wrong but if there are a ton of empty holes drilled all over they will be hole hopped especially in that area of the lake that is how it is. We were back there laughing at each other as one guy would leave his hole to try another and one of us would hop to his hole and pull a fish then thank them for warming the hole up. If you do not want bothered i would say don't tell the local group to leave but go elsewhere far enough from everybody and you will not have to worry. You were fishing a local area where many weekends there will be 50-100 guys in there. Just relax have a good time it is not a bass tourney you will get your fish on that lake. By the way good job on the ones you got lot of good eaters like most that were caught i think only one or two females were caught that day they have not woke up yet. Be safe everyone and just be happy your fishing!!!!


I know you are the sagueye guru on here, but not all of us get the chance to get out and fish as often as you. We had no knowledge of this area being a community hole or that the fish were biting there for a few days. And thanks for correcting me and letting me know that I, in fact, was not bothered by these guys. The fact that the older of these 2 guys at 1 point was fishing the hole right next to my buddy , and this hole was only about 5 yds from him. I agree that ice fishing is often very social and we get to meet fellow fishing addicts and learn from them. I think we still need to use some common curtesy. I myself would'nt have felt comfortable moving in so close to someone I did not know, it's not like fishable ice was in short supply. I will say, next time I will think twice about posting the results of a day on the water, I've noticed on this site that way too often somone has something negative to say about another who is just sharing and outdoor experiance.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

first let me say i do NOT ice fish ...............tried it a few times and NEVER caught a fish not even a bluegill........LOL.........but it seems to me if someone drills the holes and is set up in the area fishing for someone else to walk in on them when they see them catching fish and start fishing the holes that they drilled is WRONG............wouldnt be any different then if i were set up in the boat fishing a tree for crappie and slaying them and then someone pulls up right next to me and starts fishing the same tree top that i am just because they SAW ME catching fish ...........i would be #$#[email protected] off for sure and would probably SAY SOMETHING LOUD AND CLEAR ABOUT HOW I FELT !!!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol it does seem like that. everything on site is like that someone will say how there day went and there is always gonna be that one person who has something else to say and start a conflict. i dont even ice fish id rather go out and catch eyes still the ice hits and then hunt. but if there was free holes up why not fish em? if there was so much more ice to drill holes in why didnt you guys just move on away from the croud and enjoy your day? its just like that when i fish off my boat. if i am catching fish other ppl start to come around and troll in the same lines ur running. its part of fishing. if you wanna fish somewhere where no one is gonna be around private spots is the place to go


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

I have been ice-fishing Indian for more years than I can remember and you have to understand that it is a community fishing experience especially if you fish the community holes (Moundwood, trailer park, Dream Bridge, North Fork, and even Long Island). If you want to fish by yourself and not have anyone crowd you, you have to get off the beaten path there. People catch lots of limits in spots that are not the community holes. I personally like to maintain about 5 yds minimum between me and the other people, but sometimes you get too many people to even do that. I fish remote lakes in Canada and have had Canadians pull up to my fishing spot while we were anchored and catching fish and literally bump into our boat. The first time it happened, I was as offended as Nitro. Since then, I realized everyone is different. Life is too short to get PO'd about something when you are fishing. The only thing that PO's me is when I miss more fish than I catch (like last night when they were hitting short).


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I never fish "community holes" Thing is seems like any unbeaten path that I have fished for years is now a community hole


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

sounds like good fishing, but crowded, i hate crowded. 




> I didn't yell or cuss, but did say something to get my point across


man glad i wasnt there, ahem, ahem, inside joke reelmanly, nitro!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nitro i understand what you were asking and how you felt,keep on posting your fishing experiences we all enjoy hearing of how each of us are doing. But the thing you need to remember on this post is that you specifically asked all of us our opinion on a matter you did not post a fishing experience but a question on a situation. So please do not be upset with anyones posts because they only did what you asked. I do not agree with all things posted and i again will say if the guy jumped into a hole your buddy is catching fish in with-out a invite that was wrong and no reason not to let him know you do not like it. But we all hope we were able to let you understand what happens alot at Indian when you are in groups of guys and alot of holes are open. Hope you get back out there and keep catching like you guys were doing. As for me on the ice please let me know if you are out there and i will beg to stop over so i can learn the art of ice fishing,i am a rookie and a hole hopper of the worst kind!! It is the A.D.D. IN ME!! Good fishing with the weather forecast there will be more chances to get out there i hope you do!!! Be Safe!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nitro

Come on out to Buckeye with me. I'll be there Saturday. Oh- by the way I will post results and pictures too. If someone doesn't like it, I'd suggest they ignore my post or pass on reading it. I'm here to help any and everyone have a good, safe time on the ice. If they want a hole drilled- just ask, I'll be glad to help. Most guys that know me , knows I love to ice fish, and will help anyone have a good time while they are with me. That goes for any type fishing spring, summer, fall and Winter. You all welcome to join us this saturday. Looks like we'll have a nice gang out there.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like I won't be out that way on Saturday Dale... We are going to stay local to Columbus so we can be home in time for the Bengals Game.

Are you planning on being out there Sunday?

Also, depending on the reports we could be going up to Skeeter next weekend.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Well shiver me timbers, Guess I better take a new look on life, twas better Nitro spoke up about what happened than I, sitting in the Shanty most of the day was my program, however I did watch this play out,and believe he was in the right to say a few words to the other guy, I guess it would be okay then, to say at least from some of the replies, that I can do whatever I want without having the common courtesy of asking anybody anything and just go ahead and do my thing If someone else is in a Port-a-potty taking care of business #2 that I could just walk into the same and take care of business #1 in the same hole at the same time, I mean after all it is a community potty, now I know that it is OK to do just whatever I want wherever I want, I mean we have constitutional rights we can exercise right? If there was just a small inquiry as to the possibility of fishing some else's spot I know that Nitro would have given the OK cause he's just that kind of person, but no courtesy was extended from the other guy to at least inquire about droppin a line in. Shady , I know what ya mean LOL! In this day and age Common courtesy is out the door, and this kind of thing will always happen, Our country isn't free so to speak because we laid back and let all the OSAMAS have their way in the centurys gone by, we stand up for what our beliefs our, but we ALWAYS have Tyrants somewhere someplace trying to undermine us. The work and effort Nitro put in to setting up and figuring out what needed to be done to put fish on the ice was well worth it, WE decided not to set up amongst the middle of everyone else and give that Courtesy to those who made their own efforts, so we went beyond the pack that was already there. At times all that is needed is a QUESTION and the results could be more favorable for the inquirer. Opinions are like stinky blowholes we all have them but some don't take the time to reason, just throw in 2 cents worth which are not even worth the metal they were stamped on. I'm with ya Nitro, Ice on Pal!


----------

